# Cossiecol's Official DW Nanolex Bug Remover Review



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Thanks goes to Florian for sending through this Bug remover sample to test out.

It has a pleasant smell to the product, and a clear appearance in the bottle.

Nanolex have advised that the product will come in various sizes:
A 500ml ready to use bottle, as well as 1000ml/10000ml concentrate (dilution 1:9 - 1:3)

It is also expected to be released in 1 - 2 weeks.

*The Product: *


*The Method:*
To start with I wanted to see the actual cleaning power of this spray, so I decided to test this using the standard garden hose as everyones power washers have different levels of output.

My car has been sat for a good few days (prior to be giving it a quick blast!) without moving and a few birds took it upon themselves to target it  so where better to start.




I gave this bird bomb (which was dried on) a few sprays of the bug remover and left it for a few minutes.


I then took the hose to it to see if this spray was going to be effective....I got my answer pretty quickly:


From there I decided to do a quick comparison with dried on bugs (please ignore the stone chips):
The right hand side of my bumper was sprayed using my usual bug remover (a citrus based one)



While the left (which had a bit more bugs on it) was sprayed using the Nanolex sample, straight away I noticed a dramatic difference:




Yup the bugs are running like a fallout remover. NB these bugs are a bit fresher.

This time it was the turn of the power washer, for reference I use a Nilfisk E140.3
Righthand side after rinsing:


Lefthand side after rinsing:


*Price:*
Prices will be dependant on the market however as a rough guide it will be around the following:
500ml = £9 +vat
1000ml Concentrate (dilution 1:9 - 1:3) = £15 +vat
10000ml Concentrate (dilution 1:9 - 1:3) = £60 +vat

*Would I use this again?:*
Without a doubt!

*Cossie's verdict?:*
A very good cleaner which in my mind out performed my current bug remover. I'm already planning to replace my current bug remover with this when it's released.

*Anything I would change?:*
Not a thing!

I hope you enjoyed reading this review and as always if you have any questions feel free to ask.

Cheers

Cossiecol


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

Top write up as always , cheers


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Nanolex stuff is excellent but can be a tad expensive at times.


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

Nice review fella :thumb:
Any ideas if its LSP safe?


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Great review Col:thumb:


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Dazzel81 said:


> Nice review fella :thumb:
> Any ideas if its LSP safe?


Seems to be from the sections I tested it on.


----------



## ChrisMEI (Jan 28, 2015)

ThinkI'll have to give this product a go, Seems to work extremely well and handy to keep in the car. Nothing I hate more than the front of the car covered in bug etc

Thanks for the review


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Updated with sizes available and potential costs (as a guide)


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

cossiecol said:


> Seems to be from the sections I tested it on.


:thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Great review looks to be another winner from nanolex


----------



## RMM (Jan 9, 2014)

It seems like an excellent product!

I usually use Poorboy's Bug Squash or Bird Sh#t Remover or the APC at hand but this product does it all, without agitation - definitely a pro with this kind of "residue"...


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Noice 

What protection was your car wearing and have you noticed any difference to your LSP?


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

MDC250 said:


> Noice
> 
> What protection was your car wearing and have you noticed any difference to your LSP?


It had some c2v3 (as a drying aid) and a coat of illusion applied at the start of the month. I didn't really notice a drop in protection and I tested it in a few areas on the car.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Seems very effective and pretty cost effective if buying the concentrate. One to give a go me thinks when my citrus pre wash runs out.

Thanks for the review, very helpful


----------

